# Can I trust specialized size charts?



## bykesick (Dec 27, 2016)

does anyone feel like specialized bikes run small?.

I got a hardrock 650b because of how I fit into the XL size range, but I'm wondering if it really is my size?.

I am 6.3 and a half, but consider myself 6.4 with most shoes.

The hardrock is supposed to be able to fit up to 6.5, but will be smallish for someone that height.

I'm not sure if many 6.4 people will find it runs small.

hope I didn't get the wrong bike when I could have gotten their XL cruiser for that price as well.

can I make this work?.

The dealer doesn't do bike fitting, but says to go with what feels most comfortable.


How accurate are their size charts?.

I figured if the cruiser fit me in XL, that the 650b was a supposed to be my size in mtb terms as well since you want some movement room to be nimble with the bike.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

A lot of bike brands' size charts put me at right on the edge between a small and medium (meaning I could make either work). That's absolute garbage. No way could I be comfortable on a small frame. My decision is usually between a medium or a large and the medium edges out just slightly.

Bike brands' size charts MIGHT be valid for you, but there's a good chance they won't. The only way you'll know for sure is through trial-and-error.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Specialized bikes have always fit me bueno. I'm 6'2+ and buy the XLs.

(Enduro and Rockhopper 29er)


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Specialized bikes fit me perfect as well. I am 5'11" and ride large on my Stumpy and my old Rockhopper.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I haven't found Specialized bikes to be small for their stated size, no. I think they are bang on the money and typically close to the sizing of other brands. 

Things will vary depending on the type of bike though, with more 'comfort' orientated bikes often feeling shorter. 

Bottom line is that if it feels short to you then it is short. Try slamming the seat right back and maybe buy a lay-back seatpost too. If you want a dropper, Specialized's own Command Post is one of the few premium droppers that is lay-back. How long is the stem? You might be able to find a few extra centimetres there too. If all this doesn't work, bike's too short.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I would not recommend extreme variations in stem length and saddle offset to make a smaller bike fit a taller rider. there's a find line between fine tuning a fit and shoe-horning yourself into a frame that's just too small.

I am struggling with this too: riding a bike that is supposed to be the "right size" for me but finding I need an offset seatpost and a stem that is longer than ideal for handling.


----------



## bykesick (Dec 27, 2016)

well I was able to get myself out of the bad place I was in.

The bike shop let me exchange the hardrock for the expedition cruiser which is perfect for me in every way and if i wanted to use it for trail riding and single track I can lower both the seat and also the handlebars.

The XL cruiser is the same as a XXl mtb with a 22" seat tube.

And while you might not think I would be comfortabe using it for mountain biking I am doing things with it that I never would do with the hardrock.

So my go to bikes are going to be comfort cruisers from now on, or maybe an XXL mtb.

it helps that the Expedition uses 26" wheels so that makes it possible to straddle it.

tall people can have the same fit issues as a short person trying to get a bike frame big enough for them while using 29er wheels.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

bykesick said:


> Tall people can have the same fit issues as a short person trying to get a bike frame big enough for them while using 29er wheels.


I still think 29ers look idiotic, especially under short people.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

bykesick said:


> tall people can have the same fit issues as a short person trying to get a bike frame big enough for them while using 29er wheels.


yes, tall people can have a hard time finding bikes that fit them well, but wheel size has nothing to do with that.

a beach cruiser might fit you better but the wheel size is irrelevant. what is relevantis that the beach cruiser is going to be a lousy handling trail bike. I don't know what kind of trails you have in mind, but anything more than a smooth, hard-packed dirt path is going to be miserable, no matter how well the bike fits you.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Bike size depends as much on your inseam as it does on your height. Arm length if unusual can come into play also.
If you're 6'4" with long legs for your height your torso will be short and you'll need less cockpit space and reach then a 6'4" rider with 2" shorter inseam and a longer torso. Long legs means smaller size. Long torso bigger size.


----------



## bru87tr (May 1, 2013)

Compared to other bikes, I think they for small.

There is not a big difference between Med and Large in my experience.


----------



## BIke N Gear (Sep 27, 2004)

bykesick said:


> does anyone feel like specialized bikes run small?.
> 
> I got a hardrock 650b because of how I fit into the XL size range, but I'm wondering if it really is my size?.
> 
> ...


It's the Hardrock that runs small, not Specialized in general. If you compare Hardrock geo to something like a Rockhopper, they are definitely shorter in stack and reach.


----------

